# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  συναγερμος αυτοκινητου elser Ε-688

## spyros 1977

καλησπερα εχω αυτον το συναγερμο στο αυτοκινητο και δεν δουλεβει το μπλοκαρισμα κινητηρα.το αμαξι ηνε ενα nissan D21 diesel.ολα ειναι κανονικα συνδεμενα οποσ το σχεδιο.τον εχει βαλει πριν δυο χρονια ηλεκτρολογος και δουλεψε.τωρα δεν δουλεβει.χτηπαει κανονικα ο συναγερμος αλα δεν μπλοκαρει τον κινητηρα.ακουω τις γνωμεσας.ευχαριστω.20150809_135600[1].jpg20150809_135516[1].jpg

----------


## kostasv

Το μπλοκάρισμα του κινητήρα γίνεται με το ρελλε του 2ου σχεδίου δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να μιζαρεις καν με την ενεργοποίηση του συναγερμου.Οποτε πρεπει να δεις το ρελλε..παρε ένα άλλο και βαλε τα καλωδιακια όπως το προηγούμενο υπάρχουν νουμερακια πανω του όπως σχεδιο.Αν παλι δεν μπλοκάρει φταίει η πλακέτα οπότε καλύτερα αστο όπως είναι.

----------

